# 1934 South Bend Toolmaker question on Motor pulley spindle lubrication.



## sharpshutr (Apr 21, 2013)

First question here on the forum.  Nice group as I've read some posts and searched for my question. 
      I thought there was a chip caught in the end of the motor pulley spindle but to my SURPRISE out came a 3/16 X 1/16 piece of material with a wire running through it.  I tried to put it back in but had already messed it up too much for that.  What do I replace the oil wiper with??  sharpshutr


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 21, 2013)

You might have to post a picture to know for sure but it sounds like it was something like a felt pipe cleaner.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2013)

it may have been the oil wick....


----------



## sharpshutr (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I do believe that is exactly what it is. There is a slot going into the bearing where it slides in on top.
   Local drugstore has cotton ones so I will give them a try.  Thanks again.


----------



## sharpshutr (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe it is the oil wick as it is just below the oil reservoir.


----------



## sharpshutr (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry the picture is so small.  Anyway this shows where the slot or keyway is for the wick to go all the way through the bearing-spindle area.


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 21, 2013)

Original wick would have been a strip of felt that is installed in the slot and then the shaft put in the bore. Someone likely pulled it out and replaced it with the pipe cleaner. If you want to remove the shaft and install the original type felt PM me with the slot size, mailing address and I'll send you a piece of felt.


----------



## sharpshutr (Apr 21, 2013)

Old Machinist.  PM sent.  Thank you for your generous offer and help.  Sharpshutr


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 22, 2013)

Felt went out in todays mail.


----------



## sharpshutr (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you.
   Received the felt today.  Perfect.


----------

